#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 哈囉~~~我是哈奇吶:3請多多指教！

## 哈吉

終於可以報到ㄌ! 我從下午1點加入ㄌ樂園...拖到現在才報到ˊ ˋ實在是..(攤手
可是終於啊~~好啦 廢話不多說 介紹完再說吧 哈哈哈
各位好ㄚ=)我是一隻傻傻ㄝ哈士奇  好像好像哈奇跟狼狼血緣很相近齁? 狼狼最帥喏!
學校的人都稱呼我 狗狗~阿狗~哈士奇 什麼的 稱呼我 有關犬就好xD(可是這裡是狼樂園ㄚ~
還有我最愛畫畫啦~總是熬夜畫畫 去學校才睡覺(欸你
還有獸人我也愛~FB我也案了一堆有關獸跟獸人的專業 哈哈～

還有 我家臭電腦真是.可惡的網路啊  :wuffer_pissed: 
那麼~介紹就到此結束~~在一次請多多指教啊～先去設定用戶的東東ㄌ(奔

----------


## 狼王白牙

看到了 哈奇新上傳的圖片

感覺有種動漫畫的鮮明感覺喔

十分歡迎新手畫家的加入 : 3  :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 哈吉

嗚喔~~~~~真的嗎 哈哈  謝謝<3(真的在熬夜啊.
我也非常高興能夠加入狼樂園  :3

----------


## 卡斯特

哈奇安安，歡迎來到狼樂w
這裡是卡斯特，也可以叫我卡滋唷www

哈奇的圖畫的很好呢~有一種美式風格的感覺:3
我有時候也常常熬夜畫圖呢XD (X

哈奇之後有空也歡迎去聊天室找大家聊天w
還有要注意發文時不能有注音喔~

大概就這樣，很高興認識哈奇，未來還請多多指教0w0

----------


## 哈吉

謝謝~哈哈哈 我知道了~~因為注音用習慣 哈哈:3
卡茲xD好可愛的名字~~~~

----------


## 幻魂血牙

這裡是笨笨懶懶瘋瘋癲癲畫技不如狼的血牙(太長了吧

可以叫我鴨血、血壓、鴨鴨、牙牙(總感覺一個比一個可愛(X

歡迎來到狼樂，有空可以到萬惡的聊天室逛逛
也多培養與其他獸的感情喔OWO

以後也請哈奇多請教了OWO)/

----------


## 哈吉

:wuf_e_surprised:  好~~我知道了XD哈哈哈
鴨血好吃:3(啃啃

----------


## 帝嵐

哈囉哈奇~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
很喜歡哈奇繪畫的風格
有種漫畫的感覺
最後希望你在這裡玩的開心

----------


## 黑倫

哈奇你好~歡迎來到樂園owo/
我是虎獸黑倫owo/
真是抱歉晚來的打招呼www
最近很少來樂園玩www
總之哈奇請多指教

----------

